# Frozen Rolls question.



## giggler (Mar 7, 2010)

This list got me into Rhodes frozen yeast dinner rolls...

a fine product..little balls of dough that you set into the pan and let thaw/ rise for 5 hours then bake..

problem is, I'm often gone all day..

could I let these thaw/ rise for like 8 hours and still be Ok?

Thanks All,

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 7, 2010)

I usually set them up in the pan frozen and let them thaw overnight in the fridge.  They will partially rise, I take them out about 1 hour before putting them in the oven so they can finish rising and warm up a bit.


----------

